# Dr. Pepper and Cigar favorite pairing suggestions



## wess76 (May 5, 2010)

I am new to the world of cigars and new to this forum. I have found a lot of great information from you guys and gals. So, to my question. I am a huge Dr. Pepper drinker and I am quickly becoming a fan of great stogies. I noticed alot of people enjoy a Dr. Pepper with there smoke. I would like to know what cigar and Dr. Pepper combinations do you guys enjoy? I have heard Padron 2000 Maduro and the Rocky Patel Edge Maduro are great parings. Anyway, thanks in advance and I am happy to find this site!


----------



## hilasmos (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm new to this as well, so I don't have any recommendations to share, but I'm looking forward to the replies.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Dr Pepper goes pretty well with most maduros, I particularly like the Camacho Triple Maduro, The Edge, Kristoff Maduro, etc. 

Also try pairings with root beer as that is pretty good too!


----------



## wess76 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks! that sounds good.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I love Dr. Pepper/Pepsi/Coke etc with my cigars. Might be weird but I don't care. I like it! As far as pairing a cigar, can't help you unless you smoke cc's!


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Came across this thread while sipping my DP and smoking a 5 Vegas Classic...not bad, but I think everything goes with the Doctor. :eyebrows:

Ed


----------



## wess76 (May 5, 2010)

Ok, So I just smoked a Rocky Patel Edge Maduro and had a Dr. Pepper. Man, I really liked the way that turned out. I am looking forward to trying some more pairings with the DR and maybe I will throw some scotch in to the mix this weekend. This could turn out to be a fun bad habit!


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

I saw the thread title and thought it was a joke! Dr. Pepper? Really? This, I gotta try. Something with a Maduro wrapper seems to be the pick - why?


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I usually drink beer with my cigars, but could not drink this Sunday(my band had a show that night, I like to stay sharp). I decided I wanted a Dr. Pepper and a cigar, so I fired up a MOW Ruination. What a pair! I now have a few 12 packs of Dr. Pepper cans on hand for similar occasions!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dr. Pepper has been my favorite soft drink pairing for years! Personally I think it goes with any and all sticks, but I especially love RP 90s and 92s with the good Doctor.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

The only soda I drink, when I drink soda, is dr pepper. I love it with a rocky patel vintage 1990 or 1992. Also a patel bros.... cain f (any of them)... don pepin blue... gran habano vintage 2002....


----------



## DiegoPhil (Oct 30, 2010)

I like A&W root beer with cigars, can't beat it paired with a padron 3000 maduro.


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

Wess,

I want to start out by saying... I think I Love you.

I am a huge Dr. pepper fan and usually drink that or a Root beer with mine. started with the DP but then tried the root beer because some of the fellas had suggested it. Since I am new, and I don't drink alcohol , I wasn't sure if DP was helping or hurting at first, but now I love it!

Also, as a side note... RC goes down well with a creamy cigar.

B. Rasor


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Rasor said:


> Wess,
> 
> I want to start out by saying... I think I Love you.
> 
> ...


Rc does go good with some smokes... I used to drink it all the time. I haven't had it in a couple years. I think I will pick some up next week.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

My alltime favorite pairing is cranberry juice with my sticks... It really brings out the flavor--for me, anyway.

Although, if I have the Java, I prefer cofee


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lot of good pairings, in terms of drinks and cigars. Dr Pepper is certainly one of the best. Don Pepin Garcia & Dr. Pepper nice way to get a double hit of Pepper, in the smoke and in the glass. Then too,Rum and Coke pair up mighty fine with a good Maduro.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

russ812 said:


> Dr. Pepper has been my favorite soft drink pairing for years! Personally I think it goes with any and all sticks, but I especially love RP 90s and 92s with the good Doctor.


I have to agree with you on that one! Also I have tried a Dognsuds Rootbeer which went really well. I tried one with a black cherry which which worked also.

I have heard that Samuel Adams Cherry wheat goes good with cigars.....


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Because of toe thread... I just got a 12 pack of RC cola... haven't had it in a few years.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am one that does the root beer. I buy Dads. Don't know if it's regional or available everywhere, but it goes good with most smokes. I'll have to try the Dr. Pepper though. Bound to be 1 in 26 or however many ingredients in it that goes well with most smokes.


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> Because of toe thread... I just got a 12 pack of RC cola... haven't had it in a few years.


Haha . Enjoy sir.


----------

